# suggested lumens for a 5x5 closet



## Gary Ganja (Dec 3, 2007)

i wanna start fresh and use my closet to grow.its 5fot long,and the lights will be suspended from mu pole(where the hangers were) which is about 5 foot high..any suggestions on lumens?also i was wondering if i should use the mylar for the walls in my closet.thanx in advnce


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 3, 2007)

Rule of thumb is to have 5,000 lumens per sq. foot. Minimum 3,500. IMO. 
Blue spectrum for Veg. (6500k) Red spectrum for flowering (2700k).


----------



## akirahz (Dec 3, 2007)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> i wanna start fresh and use my closet to grow.its 5fot long,and the lights will be suspended from mu pole(where the hangers were) which is about 5 foot high..any suggestions on lumens?also i was wondering if i should use the mylar for the walls in my closet.thanx in advnce



you have 25 square feet to work with im guessing, so 25x5,000= 125000 lumens OR you could probably get away with 25x3,000= 75000


----------



## Gary Ganja (Dec 3, 2007)

man..i really disappointed myself with this try.i wanna do better the next time.wat i wanted to do was use the closed,suspend the light fixtures from the pole where the hangers was.i wanna be able to adjust the fixtures according to how far along they r.am i on the right path?


----------



## Blunted (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah your on the right track for sure. You only need that amount of lumen if your filling the entire room. Keep the lights low and the girls bushy, you dont want any problems with the stretch come flower imo. Putting up mylar is also a good idea, I saw a post on the diy forum where a guy bought reflective wrapping paper from the dollar store that looked a lot like the over priced hydro store stuff. Hope this helps?


----------



## Gary Ganja (Dec 4, 2007)

sounds like a good idea the wrapping paper.i was thinkin that maybe i didnt need that many lumens for a closet but we shall see..do u think the wrapping paper will catch fire?


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 4, 2007)

don't use wrapping paper. Thats a hazard. It's not rated for heat like mylar and poly material is. It will melt and/or start a fire. Even mylar can burn if it's too close to an HID bulb.

Not to mention you're wasting light, because it's really not a reflective surface at all. It's like a holographic type reflection, it will actually absorb the light. 

Use a flat white paint, repaint the closet and you're good to go. I would go out and build a barrier and shorten the closet width if you need to, after you find out how many plants you want t ogrow, and take new measurements and this will help reduce the amount of lumens you need. 

Don't forget a good reflector as well, and remember a 400W HPS only covers approx. 55000 lumens (with a fresh bulb). So, you'd need at least a 600w+ to get some kind of good coverage, and you would want to get an MH Conversion bulb to veg with.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Dec 4, 2007)

imma go to lowes tomorrow and getsome light fixtures for the closet..ill be posting up pics of the closet tonight...i got some seeds germinationg now.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 4, 2007)

if you go to lowes, its gonna cost you alot more then online like htgsupply.com.  Your gonna have to get multiple hps or mh lights and if you want to use seperate spectrums for veg and flower you will have to spend big money on conversion bulbs.  Not to mention putting cords on them and mounting them.  It would be alot more cost effective and easier on you to shop online or your local hydro shop, just plug and play.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Dec 4, 2007)

ok so wat wattage bulbs do u suggest i start off with?


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 4, 2007)

i would suggest a 400 watt conversion system from htgs. set up atleast a circulation fan. theyll grow.  then do an on off harvest. or you could invest in what im doin thats 1 htgs fluoro that is 12" by 24". for the clones mother and seedlings. and a 600 watt hps aswell my friend so you see wither way is the right way. peace! http://www.htgsupply.com/​


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 4, 2007)

If your gonna use the 5x5 area then i would get a 600 watt switchable ballast from htgsuppy.com or ebay or something.  I personally would prolly section it off in a 2 sections, one for veg and one for flower.  Depending on how many plants you want to grow would determine the size to section off.  Then depending what size you choose you could go with 2 400watt(1 mh/1hps) or even smaller if you only want a couple plants.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

That sounds like my grow space ive got 9000 lumens for just the 1 plant in only 1 side of my growroom because ive blocked about quarter of it off with spare wood i have.

When you turn off your lights at any stage turn the fan off too otherwise it drops your temps down like mad.

I take it from what you said youve not started seedings off yet so really you have all the power for experimenting ...oh yes... lol

If you want any direct help just private message me , goes for anyone


----------

